# Hệ thống Điện > Spindle >  Cần các bác tư vấn lắp thêm 1 spindle cho máy cnc tự chế ?

## vanminh989

Chào các bác ạ, các bác tư vấn giùm em , giờ em muốn lắp thêm 1 spindle cho con máy cùi của em thì các bác cho em hỏi ?
máy em đang dùng card NCstudio  V5 , 1 spindle đít đỏ 1.5Kw , biến tần yaskawa 2.2KW , phần cơ khí thì theo cảm quan là ổn .

các bác cho em hỏi giờ em lắp thêm 1 spindle 1.5KW  tổng là 2 spindle  vậy em vẫn dùng 1 biến tần 2.2 KW thì có ổn không ạ ? mục đích để chạy gỗ mềm thôi ạ, vì kinh phí cũng không có nhiều lên hỏi các bác xem có bác nào đã có kinh nghiệm cho me lời khuyên với ạ 

em cám ơn !

----------


## dungtb

Nếu chạy gỗ mềm , ăn cỡ 1-1.5cm là ok bác ko vấn đề

----------


## khangscc

Chạy gỗ mà chạy gì bác, cắt 2D hay đục 3D, đục 3d vô tư đi, lúc đục có 1.2-1.5A à

----------


## vanminh989

vâng cảm ơn bác dungtb và bác khangscc đã tư vấn ạ .  em chủ yếu khắc 3D với gỗ mềm thôi ạ sâu < 1cm à.  Vậy em xẽ liều lắp thêm 1 con spindle 1.5kw ạ . cho em hỏi thêm ạ
1. em chỉ cần đấu điện 2 spinde song song với nhau là được phải không ạ ? có cần phải đi riêng thêm 1 dây từ biến tần xuống spindle mới không ạ hay đấu song song ngay tại gần đít 2 spindle là được ạ ? cách nào là tốt ạ ?
2. em hỏi là giả sử khi biến tần có vấn đề gì đó chẳng hạn ( chập, cháy )  thì có ảnh hưởng tới spindle không ạ ? 
em cảm ơn ạ

----------


## dungtb

nếu dây cũ bác đủ lớn thì tách ra đấu song song gần spindle cũ là được rồi , biến tần nếu cháy thường cũng ko ảnh hưởng tới spindle đâu

----------

